

OpenVis Conf and Bocoup Interview - sebg
http://www.dashingd3js.com/blog/openvis-conf-and-bocoup-interview

======
sebg
Just posted this interview of Irene Ros and Jory Burson from Bocoup to hear
more about the OpenVis Conf for Data Visualizers.

